# Am I risking a reinjury?



## Manok

I fell a couple of days after thanksgiving and have finally gotten most of my motion back in my hand, I still can't lift very big things without pain, though it is less. I started with the Hannon exercises to get my left hand back up to where my right still is, my hand is still swollen a bit in the places where it hit the ground, should I just wait until it is completely healed? I do not think it was broken, unless it were just a couple of tiny fractures, it swelled pretty good for a couple of weeks, and continues to hurt (as I said though, not nearly as badly as it did.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You are risking neglecting a broken wrist, and there may be complications. This must have happened about 6 weeks ago, I think - if it's still painful and swollen you should really get an x-ray.

There are potential complications from e.g. a broken scaphoid bone (commonest wrist fracture after a fall on your outstretched hand).

I'd go and see your doctor, soon.


----------

